# Haunted Pool Ideas?



## ghoulygirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello - I'm new to the forum but not new to haunting. However this year is my first Halloween party and I want no surface left un-haunted. I'm staring out my back patio door and have realized I have no clue what to do for our pool. 
Has anyone out there ever haunted their pool or have any ideas??


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

My first idea was pirates...
Possibly, you could get some skeletons and put pirate hats on them? LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I have a pool but have never decorated around it, but I always thought I would love to either have a dead body floating in the pool (well lit of course) or a sea monster/Creature from the Black Lagoon in the pool, or a Nessie. Depending on how much time/effort you want to expend, a dead body may be the easier solution.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I have the same problem with our above ground pool...grrrr. Last year I built a pop-up monster, powered by a PVC pipe cylinder and the garden hose, to attach to the ladder inside the pool. Worked pretty good...didn't really help hide/disguise the pool though.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Do you have a boat to put into the pool?

http://www.elfwood.com/art/s/e/seedydeedee/charon4.jpg


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there a particular theme to your haunt?
You might consider projecting an image into the pool, maybe something like "moaning Myrtle" from the Harry Potter books, but give him or her your own story to tie it into your haunt.
For the above ground pool, maybe use colored lights and a heavy duty bubbler and put a sign by it saying it is the Guiness Book record holder for the worlds largest caldron. If you have or can have speakers around it playing the three witches chant from MacBeth or something similar to help push the witches cauldron angle it would be a fairly easy "prop" to build. You could float ping-pong balls done up like eyeballs, and anything else you can scrounge or think of as part of the witches "potion".
Pirates are fun, I just don't know what they have to do with Halloween.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

It depends on your theme, but the first thing I could think off is to buy a red cover for your pool light (its like $5.00 at the pool store) to make the water look bloody. Depending how much time you have then build a prop. If not, take a vampire mask and put a plastic globe inside of it (the ones for light fixtures at home depot). attach it to something ( a square long piece of foam from a packaging box, a few ballons with a light piece of plastic over them, or cut a round piece of foam to cover the bottom of the globe. Make a T with PVC pipe, etc (use your imagination). Use a life jacket on the T, or wrap a pool noodle or baby floater. Put a cape to cover the foam, T or balloons. Nothing like a floating dracula in a pool of blood :devil: You could also add a low fogger in the pool area to add to the effect.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are some good suggestions. 

I never did this because of rain but I wanted to set up my friends in ground pool with some lighting and fog effects. 

Perhaps some chilled fog blown over the pool surface and with a floating body that would look cool. The other thing I have is a reel of rope lighting that I wanted to place at the bottom of the pool. It would give it an eerie glow to the water. But seriously folks, unless you know what you're doing DON'T place electrical devices in a pool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you have steps going into the pool, set a big chunk of dry ice on it just below the surface of the water and you'll have some lovely surface fogging in no time


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

What fun! Now I want a pool to haunt!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## ghoulygirl (Sep 26, 2011)

ooh inflatable shark, dry ice/fogger, red lights, floating limbs......JAWS!!!! thanks for the great ideas!!!


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Of course we in the north have to COVER our pools lol. That's always been a big nuisance in the middle of my backyard come Halloween time.


----------



## Moocheex55 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have done my bathtub in the past for a voodoo/bayou theme. 

To make a swamp tub, I took rounds of styrofoam from the dollar store and stuck stems of tall grasses, cattails, and twigs into them and covered the foam with moss (almost all of it came from the dollar store or Hobby Lobby).

I would think that making these in larger sizes would be pretty easy with larger pieces of foam. They would just float on the surface of your pool and make a nice atmospheric element. You could still do a colored light (green would be cool and would like the yard area as well).

Add a fog machine near the edge of the water blowing over the pool and you have an easy-peasy swamp.

Hope the party is great!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

We have a above ground pool in our haunt that I had no idea what to do with. It's not full thanks to water problems and part of it is caved in. So I think I might use the swamp idea around it. Maybe with a swamp monster or decomposed corps if I have time to pull it off. Though an idea if it's not to cold maybe convince one of your friends/actors to climb out of the pool in costume. It's to cold here for that but in warmer climets it could be a scare. Exspically if their floating pertending to be dead then move when some one gets close to have a look.


----------

